# Are performance enhancing drugs banned in the met-rx WSM competition?



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I was watching one of the episodes today and my sister's boyfriend said something like "they look like a load of steroid-heads" and I was thinking of saying they aren't allowed any performance-enhancing drugs like that, but I'm not actually sure about the rules concerning them, can someone shed some light for me?

Thanks :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BassJunkie said:


> my sister's boyfriend said something like "they look like a load of steroid-heads"


he sounds like a well rounded mature guy...... :lol:


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> he sounds like a well rounded mature guy...... :lol:


Actually he's more of a childish idiot :tongue:

I remember reading an interview with marius pudzianowski and one question was about steroids and he mentioned about trying to keep the sport "clean"


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

well he would say that as they dont like to say they take them..


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

I guess i am being a little naive about that interview question.

Are there any big competitions where performance enhancing drugs are banned? Or are they generally smaller competitions?


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont belive they are banned but terry hollands pointed out on MT, that he knows that there are a few at the top leval that are natural


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

walks said:


> I dont belive they are banned but terry hollands pointed out on MT, that he knows that there are a few at the top leval that are natural


What a load of bollox


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

mariusz pudzianowski was stripped of his 3rd place trophy a few years ago for failing a drug test. now i don't know what the hell they test for but i think anyone who actually looks at him should be able to tell he would fail. lol. he's my hero btw.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

GYMBABE said:


> I would take that as compliment Paul, steroid heads roughly translates to "man with muscles that i am jealous of"


Bang on!! Reps Gymbabe. :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

regardless of if they are or not i have the utmost respect for them and envy them as in 100 years i could not to anything like what they do. i have done a bus pull and it is sooo hard you feel like dying. the same applies in bodybuilding as in wsm aas are a small part the training and the natural raw strength these guys have are above and beyond the guy on the street and the training and diet. respect respect respect- cmon terry hollands


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

tms1978 said:


> mariusz pudzianowski was stripped of his 3rd place trophy a few years ago for failing a drug test. now i don't know what the hell they test for but i think anyone who actually looks at him should be able to tell he would fail. lol. he's my hero btw.


well judging by the dudes eyes when hes lifting he looks like hes done a bag of speed and a kilo of coke! maybe thats why he failed a drugs test?? i dont actually know by the way im just guessing. I doubt they'd ever test for gear, people want to see freakishly awesome looking guys lifting freakishly heavy weight! Thats why its such a watchable show, even people like my parents who have no interest in training like watching it! its in the same thread of shows like classic gladiators, from back in the day, on ITV, people liked watching tanked dudes beating down skinny dudes! no one cared if rhino was geared up! :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tms1978 said:


> mariusz pudzianowski was stripped of his 3rd place trophy a few years ago for failing a drug test. now i don't know what the hell they test for but i think anyone who actually looks at him should be able to tell he would fail. lol. he's my hero btw.


That is true; but it wasn't AAS. I think it was stimulants.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

megatron said:


> What a load of bollox


And you can prove otherwise?

Are you yourself a pro strongman?

I have no reason to doubt terry, he wasn't claiming to be clean himself and has nothing to gain for such a statement


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

dmcc said:


> That is true; but it wasn't AAS. I think it was stimulants.


Its was Marijuana


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Just to let you guys know I am not saying there is anything wrong with taking steroids and I don't want this thread to be a "steroids bad/steroids good" thread, just about the original question, for the people that want to argue about taking steroids please go somewhere else, this is just about the original question, and my other question about what big competitions there are where performance enhancing drugs are banned completely.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

walks said:


> And you can prove otherwise?
> 
> Are you yourself a pro strongman?
> 
> I have no reason to doubt terry, he wasn't claiming to be clean himself and has nothing to gain for such a statement


Terry may not have nothing to gain mate,but imagine all those who claim to be natural,yeah really imagine how strong they would be if they did take it:whistling:.

It would be like a natural doing mr.Olympia.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

walks said:


> Its was Marijuana


FFS 

Stupid amounts of gear are OK but some THC is against the rules :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I spent a bit of time around some strongmen comps this year and I have to say they were very open about their usage of PEDs. There is no way that I belive ANY of the top guys are natural!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

walks said:


> Its was Marijuana


Cocaine i heard.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i heard it was coke too

in answer to the original question i believe that they are all natural and all i need to do is switch from reflex to met-rx and i will instantly put 514lbs on my squat


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, cocaine sounds familiar. Rings a bell.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

walks said:


> And you can prove otherwise?
> 
> Are you yourself a pro strongman?
> 
> I have no reason to doubt terry, he wasn't claiming to be clean himself and has nothing to gain for such a statement


Terry may be telling the truth, but i'd bet my house the pros that told him they were natty are not.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

WSM has been around for 30 years. In all that time, i do not believe there has been a single athlete who competed naturally.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

megatron said:


> What a load of bollox


I'll 2nd and 3rd that, not a chance that any top strong man is not on AAS, I'd bet my houses on it, they take more than anyone else, as their sport is more demanding than any other, they have my total respect.



dmcc said:


> That is true; but it wasn't AAS. I think it was stimulants.


They only test for Stims and rec stuff, not AAS.



pea head said:


> Cocaine i heard.


I am pretty sure it was Cannabis, but I've heard he is not adverse to some coke too, 

But in truth who cares, he was possibly the greatest strongman ever, not as good now as he was, but in his prime he was awesome.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

megatron said:


> Terry may be telling the truth, but i'd bet my house the pros that told him they were natty are not.


Another house on the line, :lol:

I am sure Terry is not naive enough to believe it and TBH gear use is not really kept as a secret amongst strongmen.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

tommy28 said:


> WSM has been around for 30 years. In all that time, i do not believe there has been a single athlete who competed naturally.


Glenn Ross' supplier has a lot to answer for in that case.dude look like a bag of **** :whistling:


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Glenn was formerly a competitive bodybuilder before he took up strongman. You'll be amazed at some of his pics from those days

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/8968/untitledlv6.png


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

">










Thats some change in shape!!!!!


----------



## sam600 (Feb 4, 2008)

any idea of the course stacks and doses these fella use?

Love strong man and have full respect for what they do, have just always been curious.

Cheers

Sam


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Why would some one like Marius Pudzanowski (spelling!) smoke weed?? Not having a go just interested. ive never done drugs before but i do work the door and see some guys with some crazy intensity on coke which would make sense for a strong man. I also went to uni so had house mates smoking weed and i didnt exactly see much intensity from those guys! In fact none of them showed much potential for WSM!

Unless he was smoking weed on non training days or in the evening perhaps to increase his appetite??


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

even without gear these guys are exceptional,and gifted strength wise


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

megatron said:


> Terry may be telling the truth, but i'd bet my house the pros that told him they were natty are not.


Thats what i thought but theres a few strongmen over at MT and they said the same.

Personly i dont care if its true or not, with all the help in the world 99% of us will never get to that level


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Why would some one like Marius Pudzanowski (spelling!) smoke weed?? Not having a go just interested. ive never done drugs before but i do work the door and see some guys with some crazy intensity on coke which would make sense for a strong man. I also went to uni so had house mates smoking weed and i didnt exactly see much intensity from those guys! In fact none of them showed much potential for WSM!
> 
> Unless he was smoking weed on non training days or in the evening perhaps to increase his appetite??


I think he was not long out of prison at the time, theres no chance he would of tested positive if he would of won it that year


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Why would some one like Marius Pudzanowski (spelling!) smoke weed?? Not having a go just interested. ive never done drugs before but i do work the door and see some guys with some crazy intensity on coke which would make sense for a strong man. I also went to uni so had house mates smoking weed and i didnt exactly see much intensity from those guys! In fact none of them showed much potential for WSM!
> 
> Unless he was smoking weed on non training days or in the evening perhaps to increase his appetite??


not saying he was smoking weed as I dont belive he does but weed can be detected months after taking it, whilst coke can clear your system within 24-48 hours


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It was Cocaine, and apparantly in dubious circumstances. Although he never contested the decision or requested a stool sample which he could have done.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

is the most common injury in strongman ripped bicep there is at least three competing this week who have sufferd them the polish guy has done both at some point.

there has been a big change in the physiques of the strongmen over the years there are more and more combining strengh with a good physiqe , is this down to better diet or gear ?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

FATBOY said:


> is the most common injury in strongman ripped bicep there is at least three competing this week who have sufferd them the polish guy has done both at some point.
> 
> there has been a big change in the physiques of the strongmen over the years there are more and more combining strengh with a good physiqe , is this down to better diet or gear ?


Diet every time mate. Gear doesn't give you a ripped body if you are eating pork pie all day... Trust me Ive tried it


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a lot of respect for these guys gear or not, I just want to know of the sort of performance of the guys not on gear so can someone point me to a competition where steroids and other performance enhancing drugs are banned so I can see the comparison?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

TBH this is like saying did Arnie take AAS or does Jay Cuttler, they all take them but as i always say there is a difference between using and abusing and just cus they are using they still need to be training HARD its just gives them that little bit of help.

I know for sure that they do use them and they do get tested for them as well as i know someone who competes and he gets tested but they just use them and when coming up for a contest they stop using!

The other reason why they use them is in this sort of training injury is very very common also like wrestling. wrestlers say that they dont use gear but again top names in the wwe etc have done interviews and said that they did and do use them but only cus they are putting there bodies through so much S**T they need them to help recover as they are doing sometimes 2 maybe 3 shows a night sometimes which i can understand as we all know gear does help with muscle recovery!!!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't understand why people need to say that they have respect for them gear or not... Gear doesn't make these people champions they do that themselves, gear is a tool - like a student taking pro plus to study longer.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

check this out

http://www.ifsastrongman.com/pdf_downloads/2005_IFSA_Strongman_Health_Policy.PDF


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm fairly sure that the IFSA doesn't run WSM though. I could be wrong.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I think the answer is pretty obvious, but you'll never get a direct yes or no from a competitor. I've been told from a reliable source that they test for rec drugs, but not AAS. If one of them at the top level is competing naturally and all the others are using, then surely that guy would just steam ahead if he headed down "the dark side". In reality, I couldn't imagine someone without the use of AAS doing the stuff that they do and not passing out on a regular basis lol. Pulling a plane in 40 seconds with a broken ankle? Natural? lol

At the end of the day though, as with bodybuilding and powerlifting, it would probably be a very boring sport if the competitors were natural and I think that's the bottom line.


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

If they werent, Pudzianowski could enter and clean up in any natty comp couldnt he?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Miller said:


> If they werent, Pudzianowski could enter and clean up in any natty comp couldnt he?


and probably a natural bodybuilding competition if he came in condition...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> yes gear does make them champs or theyd stay natty, i hate the pc bullsh!t here folks saying hey its dedication and diet, bull.
> 
> plenty i know train harder, eat cleaner , but r not on a boat load of peds so r not wsm level. its MAJOR FACTOR. now everyone stop a55kissing and admit it


About time.


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

liamhutch said:


> and probably a natural bodybuilding competition if he came in condition...


 ye thats what I meant


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

One only has to look at the threads where people are starting a course of AAS and doing a journal,not only does their muscle mass increase but also their strength increases by quite a bit as does their recovery rate.

Now dont get me wrong,they still put in the work but it just aint the same i guess.I think everyone should be honest,yeah to be at ones best,one needs to nail everything(training,diet,recovery and their AAS use).


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Worlds Strongest Man is on Channel 5 now if anybodies interested in watching.

As for the OP - of course there not tested for gear. All the WSM finalist take gear - FACT. Nobody could get to the final natty IMO.

GHS


----------

